# Cichlid identification.



## MalawiRoyal (Jan 30, 2014)

Hey there. I picked this guy up at PJ's in an assorted tank along with what I believe to be his female. I thought he looked kinda interesting and different from all my other Africans. 
Anyone have any ideas as to what this guy might be?


----------



## joey 1967 (Feb 14, 2010)

placidochromis electra ?


----------



## MalawiRoyal (Jan 30, 2014)

MalawiRoyal said:


> Hey there. I picked this guy up at PJ's in an assorted tank along with what I believe to be his female. I thought he looked kinda interesting and different from all my other Africans.
> Anyone have any ideas as to what this guy might be?


Here's some more photos.


----------



## MalawiRoyal (Jan 30, 2014)

joey 1967 said:


> placidochromis electra ?


Could very well be. The thing that was throwing me off was the shape of his face.


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

heh there,,, 2 thoughts on this.....

1. it's definitely a mix of placidochromis, but not sure which species..something like this: 
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1204
and 
http://cichlidae.us/placidochromis-blue-otter/placidochromis-sp-blue-otter-otter-point-female-2/#jp-carousel-61550

Just google placidochromis otter point " and you will see a LOT of similiar pictures

2. It could still be a pure otter point, but again.. only guess work


----------



## shotokan (Sep 21, 2013)

MalawiRoyal said:


> Could very well be. The thing that was throwing me off was the shape of his face.


placidichtromis electra { deep water hap}


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

shotokan said:


> placidichtromis electra { deep water hap}


Shape of face is wrong. It's not a pure electra.


----------



## shotokan (Sep 21, 2013)

mistersprinkles said:


> Shape of face is wrong. It's not a pure electra.


 it is a female


----------



## shotokan (Sep 21, 2013)

shotokan said:


> it is a female


placidichromis electra { londo} collection point, deep water hap, has the yellow on top fin , females head shape more narrow, there are different collection points on these electras, appears in that photo , side body to be young female


----------

